# Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!



## bethzaring (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey Uncle Bob, I hope you have a wonderful day




But I suspect you are fully capable of pulling that off.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!  Have a great day.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Zhizara (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Uncle Bob!!!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 14, 2013)

Uncle Bob,
I would have sung "Happy Birthday" to you, but in light of this recent article from Reuters, I reckon I best hold off for a spell:
Happy Birthday Lawsuit


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob!  

Wishing you and the little brown eyed girl all the best!

Pace yourself, ya still gotta do Father's Day this weekend!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob! May today be the first day of the best year of your life.

By the way.......I sure miss seeing you around here!  Please come out and play more often!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the birthday greetings from everyone!! ~~ The day has been very good. Starting with a good post op. report from my eye doctor, then out to lunch where I enjoyed Red Fish Anna. Currently the fire is working to cook rib-eyes ~~ A friend from Pennsylvania suggested a tomato sandwich with 1 candle as a birthday cake. I'm sure a tomato sandwich is in my future as well as a more traditional carrot cake!!! Life is good!

Now for a wee spot of bourbon.....


----------



## forty_caliber (Jun 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Uncle Bob.  Great seeing you around the site.  Be sure to come back and visit often.  

.40


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday Uncle Bob


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 14, 2013)

Yea.  Happy Birthday Uncle Bob !


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2013)

As usual, I'm late with my birthday wishes. Sorry UB! I hope you had lots of bourbon and ice cream on your day and that the year brings all kinds of special things for you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 16, 2013)

Another belated happy birthday, Uncle Bob! Hope you enjoyed your day! Would love to see you around here more often!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 21, 2013)

And the birthday wishes keep rollin'!  Hope you had a great day Uncle Bob, and wishes for many more.


----------

